# Camping and wading the Little Miami River questions



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, my name is Zach and I am a central Ohio fisherman. During early May I am going to plan a trip to come explore the LMR for the first time! I will be wading and camping riverside in hopes of finding good smallmouth and wiper fishing over the stretch of three days. I plan to cover some miles so I can get the most out of the short trip. 

If you do not mind offering some general information, I would greatly appreciate it! 
My biggest concerns are fishing heavily pressured areas (I want to stay away from those areas) and also running into private property when I pitch camp. 
Is there roughly a 15-20 mile stretch that you guys would recommend or a stretch you would not recommend? My biggest concern of the two is running into a lot of private land. 
When it comes to water levels, what would you guys consider safe or unsafe? I am use to gauging rivers like the Scioto and have no idea about the LMR.

I am very excited for this new experience! I have heard great things about the Little Miami. Looking forward to exploring more of Ohio and discovering new water. 

Thanks again for any info you are willing to pass my way.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The hybrid fishing is "generally" best below the confluence of the East frk and improves as you travel down river, for S-mth Milford area up stream to Oregonian/Ceasar crk is good IMO 
The area around Loveland has been an especially good area for me but there is certainly good fishing for many many miles above that area.
The river gets plenty of pressure, especially the lower river and especially near the several county parks. The bike trail parallels the river for miles and provides great access and the opportunity to get away from others in many areas if your willing to hike.
There are a couple canoe liverys ( Morgans, lmr livery) that have campsites available mid river.
As far as river levels go I like to see the Milford gauge under 6 ft, slightly lower especially if wading. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

garhunter nailed it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Camping advice:
#1) bring plenty of xtra dry clothes
#2) bring at least 3 different resources for fire starting
( matches/lighters/ferro rod)
(Dryer lint/cotton balls/ purell hand sanitizer(alcohol)

#3) bring plenty of water

#4) 15-20 miles is WAAAAay too much for a one night trip... start with a 6-8 mile trip. You can expect to cover about one mile ( or less) of river ,per hour ,while fishing.

#5) Before you leave your house ,make sure that the gear you pack for staying comfortable will Stay dry...Guaranteed..no matter what happens...dry bags are the answer. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

garhtr said:


> The hybrid fishing is "generally" best below the confluence of the East frk and improves as you travel down river, for S-mth Milford area up stream to Oregonian/Ceasar crk is good IMO
> The area around Loveland has been an especially good area for me but there is certainly good fishing for many many miles above that area.
> The river gets plenty of pressure, especially the lower river and especially near the several county parks. The bike trail parallels the river for miles and provides great access and the opportunity to get away from others in many areas if your willing to hike.
> There are a couple canoe liverys ( Morgans, lmr livery) that have campsites available mid river.
> ...


great info! this helps a lot, thank you. Would you or anyone else know some options for where I could park my car and leave it for the three days? Whether it is one of those county parks or an area closer to I-275?


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

9Left said:


> Camping advice:
> #1) bring plenty of xtra dry clothes
> #2) bring at least 3 different resources for fire starting
> ( matches/lighters/ferro rod)
> ...


I am always one to triple check my packing list! Nothing worse than being wet with no dry clothes to swap out. This is a three night trip so my goal is 5-8 miles a day and last day haul butt back to the car while of course continuing to fish lol or have another car staged at the end point.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Jim Terrell park in Milford and any livery
The bike path also has some parking spots where a vehicle could be left ("I" would worry about theft) and there're a few other Odnr fishing access spots.
Most county parks on the lower river are patrolled and gated after dark and you would possibly
(probably) be towed, plus a annual sticker(Hamilton cty)is required. Myself, I would prefer to leave it at one of the liverys, it'll be safer.
A good 3 day float - ???--- CC access area to Loveland or Fosters or Wilmington rd to Jim Terrell park( might be a long stretch first time) would put you through some of the best Sm fishing on the river-- Imo
There's also public access at Spring Valley and a canoe rental but I don't normally fish that far upstream.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed... seriously not trying to burst your bubble Hoffman 24....but Three nights is a heck of a lot to take on for River camping...I'm not saying that you're not capable of doing it… But from experience…it's going to be fun at first ,after the second night you pretty much just going to want to be home . I did it on the great Miami river once several years back… I pretty much started at Indian Lake and came all the way down to Dayton on the great Miami river in a canoe with my cousin ... that took four nights and most of the fifth day ....The fourth and fifth day were nothing but paddling almost all day..And it sucked the first two nights were very enjoyable but after that… Nope!


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers fellas. I found a campsite that I can legally leave my car. Being two hours away, I wouldnt want to make someone drive that to drop me off! I dont mind roughing it lol but I know By day three I’ll be beat but I’m ok with that. I enjoy Getting out of my everyday element a couple times a year. Hopefully the weather cooperates so I can Actually make this trip!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hoffman24 said:


> Thanks for the pointers fellas. I found a campsite that I can legally leave my car. Being two hours away, I wouldnt want to make someone drive that to drop me off! I dont mind roughing it lol but I know By day three I’ll be beat but I’m ok with that. I enjoy Getting out of my everyday element a couple times a year. Hopefully the weather cooperates so I can Actually make this trip!


Please if you make the trip post up a story/report. I always like reading the camp/fish stories on here..... 
Good luck,hope you can time it right buddy....


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Please if you make the trip post up a story/report. I always like reading the camp/fish stories on here.....
> Good luck,hope you can time it right buddy....


I will be sure to do so! Lots of pictures and maybe some videos to go with it. I am really excited about fishing some new water.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hoffman24 said:


> I found a campsite that I can legally leave my car.


Curious, What sections of river did you choose ?
May is a good Sm time but could possibly provide some good wh/bss -- hybrid fishing on the lower section.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Curious, What sections of river did you choose ?
> May is a good Sm time but could possibly provide some good wh/bss -- hybrid fishing on the lower section.
> Good luck and good fishing


I had the same thought about hybrids... Going to pay for a camp ground at Jim Terrell. As long as the river is in shape, my plan will be to fish that area, to include where East Fork runs into LMR. If the fishing is very good then I'll probably stay in that section and camp the night at Jim Terrell. My goal is to ultimately make it past the 275 belt. I have no idea how many river miles are between jim terrell to Loveland but I doubt I will make it as far as Loveland. Unless I bypass a couple miles and don't fish. I would guess thats close to 15-20 miles of river?


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

On the topic of smallmouth, are they typically spawning the second week of May down there? They are in Columbus but I know your guys weather is slightly warmer so I am Curious if they are generally done by then for you guys.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hoffman24 said:


> smallmouth, are they typically spawning the second week of May down there?


 My guess, it'll be winding down right about that time, unless the weather does something crazy, probably about the same for the wh/bss.
My wife and I normally do a long w/e trip in May (Fort ancient area) and normally find the fishing very good 


hoffman24 said:


> Going to pay for a camp ground at Jim Terrell.


 You can spent the night on the river near J T put I don't think there's anyone to pay, it's just a park in the town of Milford
My bad, I was unaware there was a fee for camping, just saw it on the park website, sorry
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

@hoffman24 - You do realize that Loveland is UP river from Jim Terrell Park in Milford, correct? It will be a difficult paddle, especially if the river is a bit full/high.

Also, there's not really a campground at Jim Terrell. It's more like a little roadside park with a couple of picnic tables and metal grills and a sleeping shelter. Not very appealing IMHO. It's more a place for a through-riding cyclist to bed down for the night. 

I live about 500 yards from the LMR, near Jim Terrell. If you need a place to park for a couple of days, your're welcome to park here. Also, if you are interested in more of a riverfront camp site, let me know and I can possibly show you a better option than Jim Terrell. PM me if you are interested in talking with a local.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

The Lake Isabella county park now has camping. It is on the LMR and they have an excellent bait and tackle shop. Give them a call.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

@Fish Whisperer - That is good to know. When did they start camping? Could be a good time. Also, you are correct: They have an excellent bait and tackle store......


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

This will be a wading adventure, no kayak this time. I have plans to wade X amount of miles a day, camp out, repeat the process the following day. Simply a hiking, fishing, camping trip! I will be sure to send you a PM TIC, thank you!


----------

